

As Restaurants Cut Salt, Some See Reasons to Pass - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/27/science/some-restaurants-reduce-salt-but-critics-call-moves-unnecessary.html

======
tokenadult
The article explains the reason that it will be hard ever to have clear
science on this issue:

"There is little debate that people already suffering from hypertension should
back away from the salt shaker. But because measuring sodium in humans is
difficult, requiring constant urine collection over days, it is nearly
impossible to stage large-scale studies that might establish a connection
between high sodium and lethal events.

"'Large-scale trials of sodium reduction on hard outcomes, such as heart
attacks, strokes and deaths, in general populations are impossible, for
logistical considerations, and will never be done,' said Dr. Lawrence Appel,
an epidemiologist at Johns Hopkins Medical Institutions, and chairman of the
salt committee for the 2010 United States Department of Agriculture dietary
guidelines."

